

Show HN: CSS3 Optical Illusion Dots Moving in a Line Into a Spinning Circle - terrymooreii
http://jsbin.com/fizuxa/5

======
Joyfield
Similar thing i did in JS :
[http://netrogenic.com/dev/js/RotatingButNot/](http://netrogenic.com/dev/js/RotatingButNot/)

~~~
terrymooreii
That's pretty cool!

------
ramtatatam
Great illusion, a nice exercise to implement it alone :-)

~~~
terrymooreii
Thank you

